# Pearland Armed Forces Day- May 20th



## ajf (Jul 11, 2011)

The Veterans of Foreign Wars Post 7109 has been a fixture of Pearlandâ€™s veteran community for over 40 years. In addition to the VFW, the Post is also home to the American Legion and the Disabled American Veteran Charity, a nonprofit charity that provides a lifetime of support for veterans of all generations and their families.

This collective group of veterans:
ï‚· Provides an Honor Guard during Veteran funerals
ï‚· Transports disable veterans to medical appointments to and from the VA
ï‚· Hosts annual fundraisers whose proceeds are given back to Veteransâ€™ Charities
ï‚· Partnered with the 100 Club of Pearland to raise funds for Fallen Pearland PD Officer, Endy Ekpanya
ï‚· Participates as Color Guard for community events
ï‚· Provides formal and informal counseling to combat veterans

To have this multitude of services available for veterans under one roof is extremely rare. Unfortunately, the roof they are housed under is in severe disrepair and is in need of replacement. The Pearland Chamber of Commerceâ€™s Leadership Pearland Class is joining forces with community leaders and veterans to host Pearland Armed Forces Day to raise funds for this purpose on Saturday, May 20th at the VFW - 4202 W Walnut St.

How to Help
Become a Sponsor of Pearland Armed Forces Day
Sponsorship opportunities range from $500 to $5,000. Please see attached sheet outlining levels.
Purchase Tickets to the Pearland Armed Forces Day BBQ and Dance
BBQ will be available from 5p.m. to 7 p.m. followed by music provided by local Texas Country group, The Junior Gordon Band, from 7:30 to 11 p.m. Tickets for the dance and BBQ dinner must be purchased separately and are available at the Pearland Chamber of Commerce for $10 apiece.
Purchase Gun Raffle Tickets Raffle tickets are available for $25/piece or 5/$100. More information on the firearms available can be found on the Facebook Event Page, â€œPearland Presents Armed Forces Dayâ€.

There is a special bond between veterans. They can always count on one another to have their backs. It is time for us to come together as a community and show that we have their back too. Email us at [email protected] to become a sponsor, make a donation or find out how you can get involved with this event to help us â€œRaise the Roofâ€.

Please send me a PM if you would like to purchase raffle tickets or help sponsor out event.


----------

